# is there a problem with my a solar heater?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> for example 170 'hot' going up and only 120 or so 'cold' coming down.


Did you get this wrong? As I read it the water going up is hotter than the water coming down.


----------



## 808diy (Mar 23, 2018)

joed said:


> Did you get this wrong? As I read it the water going up is hotter than the water coming down.


sorry I got it wrong. hot coming down is 'hotter' than water going up.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The system seems to be working. The water coming down is hotter than the water going up. The larger difference could be the result of now being summer?


----------



## 808diy (Mar 23, 2018)

joed said:


> The system seems to be working. The water coming down is hotter than the water going up. The larger difference could be the result of now being summer?


but what usually happens is, I can see the temp of hot water coming down to heater (and temperate would rise) and also at the same time see the temp of cold going to panel (and temp would rise rather quickly); now the temp of cold going to panel rises just very slightly. so I'm thinking somewhere there's something that's stuck causing problems with the cold circulating?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I think I get it. It seems like the tank is not heating. Could there be a leak in the usage side using up the hot water? Is the water actually circulating? Or maybe it is not circulating at full flow?


----------



## 808diy (Mar 23, 2018)

the leak would need to be in or near the heater though right? since the cold going up is the one that's kind of lagging. I don't know how to tell if circulation is full flow or working at all. but I can hear the (is the term 'pump') that makes this circulation happen and the temps change, and it goes on for a minute or so.

btw, is this the correct forum to post solar questions to? or would it be the plumbing section? thanks.


----------



## Ruskin (Jul 31, 2019)

Did you find the problem 808? Two things you might check are: 1. is there any air in the system (most water heaters have a relief valve where you can let out air and get the water level back up) 2. scale (calcium) blocking the pipes, do you have hard water?


----------

